
Introducing Anima Engine: lite, performance-oriented game engine - dragostis
http://anima-engine.org/blog/introducing-anima-engine/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

